# Young Boer buck



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Here are some pics of my young buck. He has now bred all of my does so the deed is done here, but I am interested to hear what you all think of him now that he is grown a bit more. He is just on pasture here, no grain. Keeping in mind that i am looking for show wethers, Here is what I think. I like most things about him but I think he is a bit weak in his top line. I like his length but not his width. Especially across his shoulders. Please don't hold back any criticism to spare my feelings. I am trying to learn. He gets to stick around until I get a good look at his produce not matter what, but your opinions really help. Thanks!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I can only post one pic at a time


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Another


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

And last


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Bump...anybody have an opinion? I am suffering some breeder's remorse here...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He could be a bit longer, but he is still young.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy cow! He's not on grain!? Look at that butt! Incredible!  

I agree, he could use a better top, but LOVE his butt! He has a real pretty head too and good bone.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I noticed his butt too, sorry I didn't speak up.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you both for your comments, Ya, i guess he does have a booty! Right now, because he is with the girls, he only gets his share of what I throw out to bring in the herd at night. It is about two cups of feed spread out in the feeder for 11 goats. He has actually grown a ton on the last month since he moved in with the ladies. I can't wait to see what he produces. It's funny, I have to take pictures and study them to really see what he looks like. All I see when I am out in the pen is a big crying lug begging for attention.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I don't think you will have remorse once the babies hit the ground. I like him. How old is he?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks! i am hoping for a nice mix with him and some of my better does. He is almost a year and a half.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Amazing boy, and yeah he does have a nice bum, I love him, especially the beard! I have a thing for beards


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like him a lot. The butt is always the first thing I look at.....Im a butt girl  I dont think you did bad at all by getting him, not one bit


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh thank you all. My breeders remorse is easing up a bit! The topline has bothered me so much I guess I have missed some of his better qualities.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Good twist, lots of butt, good shape to thigh, and looks like good bone. He should produce some very nice wethers for you.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I like his backend he has a big butt!


----------

